# New Camper Parks nr Alicante



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Two Camper Parks opened in the last 12 months between La Marina and Guadamar del Segura.

Camper Park San Fulgencio
38 Pitches (work ongoing for about the same again). Pitch size 9m x 4.5m. Flat Gravel, no shade.
9 Euros/day. Electricity (6 amp) 2 Euros/day.
Hot showers 24 hrs/day (eight); Toilets (eight); Dish Washing sinks (3 - cold water only).
2 x Washing Machines (3 Euros - 5kg). Washing Lines.
BBQ area.
Secure gated area. Owner on site. Gates locked 9pm but walking access via side gate with key.
MV Service point.
24 hour WIFI access (good speed).
GPS co-ordinates: N. 38deg 07' 15" (38.120800) W. -0deg 39' 36" (-0.660050)
www.camperparksanfulgencio.com

Camper Park Oasis Al Camino
Pitches not laid out but space for about 16. Flat Gravel, no shade.
10 Euros 1- 3 days; 8 Euros 4 - 30 days; 200 Euros per month. Electricity 2 Euros/day.
Showers (2). Toilets (2).
Washing Machine.
Secure gated area.
MV Service point.
WIFI access
GPS co-ordinates: N. 38deg 07' 12" (38.118669) W. -0deg 39' 44" (-0.657346)
www.womo-oase.com

The sites are within 200 metres of each other, just off the N332. From La Marina turn right at the first roundabout, from Guadamar turn left at the second roundabout. The sites are close to Lidl, Mercadonna, Iceland and other outlets in the Las Dunas shopping centre.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hope you have put them in the campsite database Wizzo.

peedee


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Hope you have put them in the campsite database Wizzo. peedee


To be honest no I haven't (yet). I wasn't sure whether or not to put them in being as they are something like a cross between an Aire and a campsite.

I will get around to it soon.

JohnW


----------

